# Driving to the airport dilemma



## CSB (Feb 16, 2006)

My husband will be leaving for a 2 week trip next month. We live in Thornhill and the flight is from Buffalo (can't resist the cheaper airfare   )

We now only have one car so he can't take a car and park it for 2 weeks at the airport. The flight is 6:00am and I am not looking forward to being the chaffeur for this trip 3 times. (The extra trip is for my daughter and her friend who are flying on the same flight a week later to join him down south for the 2nd week).

Question: Have any of you had this problem and how did you solve it?

We were thinking that he could rent a car here, drive it to the Buffalo airport and drop it there, renting it again on the way back. Enterprise car rental said that they do not do that but are looking at it in the future. Anybody know any rental agencies that could do this?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think you are going to find any rental agency that will allow you to rent in Canada & drop off in the US or vice versa.  The registrations and insurance will be in either Ontario or New York, under either Canadian or US jurisdiction.

Are there any shuttles?


----------



## SteveW (Feb 17, 2006)

*Parking Problem*

Hi Cindy

I know that some of the hotels around the Toronto airport will offer free parking for the week if you book at the hotel for the night before your departure.  You might try this with some of the hotels in Buffalo.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 17, 2006)

Cindy I hate to suggest it but you may need to look into putting hubby on the bus (Grayhound?) from Toronto. The bus from downtown Toronto will get him to the Buffalo bus terminal where he'd have to switch to the airport shuttle. All that would probably mean going the evening before the flight. It would be so much easier to find sombody to drive him, even if it was during the afternoon/evening beforehand then he could stay at the Days Inn (or other motel) thats across the road from the Buffalo airport.
Good luck!
~Diane


----------



## Smooth Air (Feb 17, 2006)

1.Try Niagara Airbus (905)374-8111      www.niagaraairbus.com
 I heard a recent ad where they say that they "link Toronto/Buffalo/Niagara". But, you will have to speak w/ them to see if they cld pick your H up in Thornhill. You cld prob drive your H. ( & later D. + friend) to Pearson & take Niagara AirBus from Pearson to Buff airport.

2.They cld take the VIA train from Union Station to Niagara Falls (then short cab ride over to Buf airport or airport shuttle) but this wld necessitate an overnight stay in NF or Buf. 

3.Lastly, you cld drive w/ your H. the night b/f & stay over near the Buf airport. There's a really great restaurant in a hotel ( I will get the name if you want....maybe a Radisson?) right across the road from Buf airport (very short shuttle in the morning from Hotel to Buf airport to catch that 6:00AM flight). Then after you kiss H goodbye you cld go back to bed, order room service when you wake up the second time & head out to Galleria for a day's shopping after breakfast!!!


----------



## CSB (Feb 18, 2006)

Smoothair, thank you soooo much for that information. I can drive him to Toronto airport and he can get the 1:15 am shuttle to Buffalo airport (2 1/2 hour drive) for $77 US dollars.

I love TUG!!!


----------



## Smooth Air (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, that is just great!


----------

